# Please help to choose crepe maker



## SergeyBey (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm opening my first food business, a pancake(crepe) street food cart. I'm living in Hanoi, Vietnam and here they don't have access to a good European brands for professional crepe makers, but only local Chinese analogs, which could be good. But the problem is, I have no idea what is material of griddle made of, since manufacturer doesn't mention it. I want to have non-coated cast iron, since I've read it would be the best for intensive using, and it's not too pricey. I went to the shop, and right now, they have only two models(gas and electric), which they claim are both cast iron and both coated, but for me they look different. If you have knowledge in that, can you take a look on this pictures, and tell me what is what. BTW, does this scratches(pic.3) could affect the process of cooking? Thank you in advance!


----------



## SergeyBey (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## SergeyBey (Sep 10, 2017)

Anybody can see pictures?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The pix aren't working.


----------



## SergeyBey (Sep 10, 2017)

phatch said:


> The pix aren't working.


Fixed it!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

T the first image looks more like cast iron to me.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I get that you don't want to spend a ton of money but the crepe maker will be the main tool of your trade and you will have to trust that every crepe will come out as expected...every time.
You may want to look at a few imports and invest in one that will turn out great quality crepes instead of buying one that you have no clue about then spending even more money in the long run.
Just IMO.
...and yes scratches will cause sticking.

mimi


----------



## SergeyBey (Sep 10, 2017)

phatch said:


> The pix aren't working.


Fixed it!


flipflopgirl said:


> I get that you don't want to spend a ton of money but the crepe maker will be the main tool of your trade and you will have to trust that every crepe will come out as expected...every time.
> You may want to look at a few imports and invest in one that will turn out great quality crepes instead of buying one that you have no clue about then spending even more money in the long run.
> Just IMO.
> ...and yes scratches will cause sticking.
> ...


Thank you! I will consider that!


----------



## leamatuer (Apr 30, 2012)

If you season the griddle, it won't matter about the scratches. Mine is a Krampouz, and it has had plenty of scratches, but i re-season when required.


----------



## SergeyBey (Sep 10, 2017)

leamatuer said:


> If you season the griddle, it won't matter about the scratches. Mine is a Krampouz, and it has had plenty of scratches, but i re-season when required.


Thanks! Actually I already got one, and I've been told that it has coating. Can I season griddle if it has coating on it? I just turned it on for 10 min, and it had very strong chemical smell. Is it normal?


----------



## leamatuer (Apr 30, 2012)

hi, if it new, it will smell as you say it does. Follow the instructions from Krampouz for a new cast iron griddle, and you will be fine.

https://www.krampouz.com/actualites/en/conseil/caring-for-your-crepe-maker-2/


----------

